# vanilla ice cream solution (pacojet)



## dylan depypere (Jul 5, 2013)

hi everyone !

i've been working with a pacojet for about 2 years now, and the stuff we make is superb. wonderfull machine! 
the sorbet's are of a great texture and taste.

but i have this one "problem", when i make vanilla icecream, an the spin it up in service. it's to soft. i'd like it way better
if it would be ready to scoop the moment it's done spinning. 

if this is possible please help me  

the current recipe i use is:
1.2L cream 
1.2L milk
480 sugar 
400 g pasturized egg yolks
5 vanilla beans

i thanks you guys on forehand 

and i apologize for my bad english.

greetings from belgium


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I, too, love Pacojets, but it is too soft when it if first spun.  I usually time it before service so that it has time to firm up before I scoop it.  Sorry


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

I wasn't aware of this machine.  Looks really interesting.

Anyone have more uses for it?  Opinions?   Actually, it looks more than interesting.


----------



## borkbork (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you have a blast chiller? A paco without a blast chiller is just an expensive blender. Your base needs to be very cold.. Frozen solid cold then you can whip to order. Pacos have lots of other applications. Infused oils and essences that don't degrade from the heat of a blender, poweredized anything, pastry doughs etc etc they are awesome and $$$ but they do things that other machines just can't. Also you can use LN2 to get the canister cold enough before paco


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Sorry Borkbork, but I disagree.  I have used Pacojets at 4 different restaurants successfully while never using the blast chiller.  As long as the base freezes overnight and I spin it a few hours before service it works great.  I am now using it for a shaved ice dish at an Asian restaurant and am very happy with the consistency.


----------



## borkbork (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess my freezer sucks but with a blast chiller you can spin to order. IMHO paco then hardening is no better than a reg ice cream machine.


----------

